# TWO CARROTS AND A BONE



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My DH wanted me to write this. Rosie begged for part of our pork chop tonight, but we both ate all of ours and had nothing left on our plates. Earlier today I had given Rosie two little carrots which she did not eat. In deperation, she piled up her two carrots and her favorite bone at my husbands feet. He is smarter than me. I did not realize that she was offering a trade but he did. He picked up her offering and went to the kitchen and cut her 6 bites of our planned lunch for tomorrow. So he extrapolated that two carrots and a bone equals six parts pork. Course he will have to do further research to prove this theorum. (God I hope he hasn't started something that I will have to keep up.)


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She is so clever! I think that they are pretty smart. It will be interesting to see if she continues to offer trades.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a hoot she is!! LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Next time video or the bargaining Please! Good girl Rosie.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

That is too cute! I am just giggling about this. ound:


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

My husband just looked up to see what I was laughing about! Wouldn't you love to just spend five minutes inside their brains! What do they think of us?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And YOU say Rosie isn't smart! ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I can tell you that she thinks her daddy is an idiot. He actually took her offering and gave up HIS lunch for tomorrow. Seriously though, Josie taught her the trade for food. Josie brings mice, birds, etc and leaves them on the deck for stinky cat food. God I hope Rosie doesn't bring in varmints too.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cute story, Lucile! :biggrin1: These Havs are just very clever - I am becoming more and more convinced of it as time goes on. Sweet Rosie!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG that's adorable! She's gonna want to barter for all the good stuff now.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Funny! What will that mind think of next?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Too funny, she has brains she just prefers to trade on her cuteness.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Well I can tell you that she thinks her daddy is an idiot. He actually took her offering and gave up HIS lunch for tomorrow. Seriously though, Josie taught her the trade for food. Josie brings mice, birds, etc and leaves them on the deck for stinky cat food. God I hope Rosie doesn't bring in varmints too.


 LOL I was going to say I hope it was his lunch. Why didn't she like her carrots?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Suzi she hasn't eaten her carrots for a few weeks now. Just plays with them. I am going to quit giving them to her for a while; but then, what will she have to trade?

Rosie will paw at us when she wants something. If we say what do you want? or show me, she runs to her pee pad and then downstairs. Trouble is sometimes she just wants to play outside or wants us to give her a really good treat. DH has started asking what she wants in different ways or voices. We have a pact, whoever asks her has to take her outside. This having to go out with her is mostly at night. She is afraid of something out there and prefers for her daddy to go with her. At least that is what I tell him. I would really like another adult dog for her to play with, but DH has asked me not to get one just yet. It is hard enough traveling with Rosie and finding someone to feed the chickens and Josie Wales. Maybe this summer....?


----------

